# Undersea Shortcut From Long Island to New England



## MrFSS (Jan 29, 2008)

It would be the world's longest highway tunnel, running more than 16 miles under the west end of Long Island Sound.

The cost is estimated at $10 billion -- and it wouldn't cost taxpayers a dime. A developer wants to build the tunnel with private money, recouping his costs by charging drivers $25 each way and by selling advertising.

Full Story is *HERE*.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 29, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> It would be the world's longest highway tunnel, running more than 16 miles under the west end of Long Island Sound.
> The cost is estimated at $10 billion -- and it wouldn't cost taxpayers a dime. A developer wants to build the tunnel with private money, recouping his costs by charging drivers $25 each way and by selling advertising.
> 
> Full Story is *HERE*.


Bah. I don't know what person wants it, but they are being fatuous. I'd hate this. Eastern Long Island is a beautiful place, and it would be ruined by such a tunnel. In the event of needing to get from eastern Long Island to Connecticut, there is the Cross Sound Ferry at Oyster point, and I think someone else offers a ferry from Montauk. Ventilation would be almost unworkable, too. The Holland Tunnel is difficult to ventilate as it is, and the system used there (basically using a pair of massive fan banks, one on each end, to induce a mild wind-tunnel effect) would not work on something this long. Its not like building a tunnel into a mountain where you can draw air through ventilation shafts blasted into the rock. This thing is underwater, and so ventilation would have to work on through fan systems, be extremely complex, and fatal in the event of a failure during a traffic jam.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 29, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Bah. I don't know what person wants it, but they are being fatuous. I'd hate this. Eastern Long Island is a beautiful place, and it would be ruined by such a tunnel. In the event of needing to get from eastern Long Island to Connecticut, there is the Cross Sound Ferry at Oyster point, and I think someone else offers a ferry from Montauk. Ventilation would be almost unworkable, too. The Holland Tunnel is difficult to ventilate as it is, and the system used there (basically using a pair of massive fan banks, one on each end, to induce a mild wind-tunnel effect) would not work on something this long. Its not like building a tunnel into a mountain where you can draw air through ventilation shafts blasted into the rock. This thing is underwater, and so ventilation would have to work on through fan systems, be extremely complex, and fatal in the event of a failure during a traffic jam.


Does CHUNNEL bring anything to mind about long tunnels under water that work fine?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 29, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Bah. I don't know what person wants it, but they are being fatuous. I'd hate this. Eastern Long Island is a beautiful place, and it would be ruined by such a tunnel. In the event of needing to get from eastern Long Island to Connecticut, there is the Cross Sound Ferry at Oyster point, and I think someone else offers a ferry from Montauk. Ventilation would be almost unworkable, too. The Holland Tunnel is difficult to ventilate as it is, and the system used there (basically using a pair of massive fan banks, one on each end, to induce a mild wind-tunnel effect) would not work on something this long. Its not like building a tunnel into a mountain where you can draw air through ventilation shafts blasted into the rock. This thing is underwater, and so ventilation would have to work on through fan systems, be extremely complex, and fatal in the event of a failure during a traffic jam.
> ...


The Chunnel is a train tunnel, not a highway tunnel. It also runs electric trains, rather than diesels. So there aren't any vehicle emissions to speak of. A car tunnel is a whole different concept entirely.


----------

